# viper5806 install 1994 chevy silverado



## Classicman (Mar 22, 2017)

installed remote/alarm viper5806. just trying to keep it simple with lock-unlock which are working. believe all wires are correct in r/s but cant get starter to work. goes in and out of valet but on start does nothing but give 7 flashes. will not let me change menus to put it in automatic mode. thinkiing maybe just missing something simple. anybody have a clue? thanks in advance.


----------

